# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный фестиваль русского шансона «Романтики с Большой дороги»

## АЛЛОЧКА

*Регламент  Второго международного фестиваля нового русского шансона «Романтики с Большой дороги»* 
*Участие в фестивале БЕСПЛАТНО!!!*

Второй международный фестиваль нового русского шансона «Романтики с Большой дороги» проводится при поддержке ККЗ «Нева», при содействии ООО ВИМ-Медиа г. Москвы

Задачами фестиваля являются:

•	содействие творческому развитию участников фестиваля,
•	открытие новых имён в «шансоне», расширение творческих и  
             профессиональных контактов.
•	популяризация  нового русского шансона, выпуск DVD-дисков.

Этапы проведения фестиваля

 1 этап-Объявление о проведении фестиваля-9 ноября 2008 года.
 2 этап-Отбор участников – с 9 ноября по 5 февраля 2009 года.
 3 этап-Проведение фестиваля «Романтики с Большой дороги» 10-12 февраля 2009 года.


Для участия в фестивале необходимо:

•         Заполнить заявку на участие.(скачать заявку по ссылке http://stream.ifolder.ru/download/59...vAoBA36A%3D%3D
•         Выслать в оргкомитет записи фонограмм(с голосом) 
           исключительно в формате mp3, c приложенной заполненной     
           заявкой на адрес электронной почты email:Gulaydusha@yandex.ru

    Приём заявок до 5 февраля 2009 года

Гости фестиваля известные шансонье России 

    Телефон:  8-916-877-2968, 8-916-707-3977, (495)325-48-28
    Электронная почта: Gulaydusha@yandex.ru

Отчёт о первом фестивале http://stream.ifolder.ru/download/74...vyta9pjw%3D%3D

----------


## ЛП2703

Здравствуйте.Для участия в конкурсе песни должны быть в стиле шансон авторские или перепевки?Прислать записи песен любых или тех,которые предполагаю исполнить на конкурсе? С уважением, larapig@mail.ru

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА

Здравствуйте. Участники нашего фестиваля  должны исполнить авторские песни в стиле шансон и эстрада.  Мы ждём от Вас записи тех песен, которые будут исполнены на фестивале(в студийном качестве звука, mp3 формате с приложенной заявкой).

----------


## Вячеслав Луценко

Приветствую!!!А сколько песен необходимо исполнить на Вашем конкурсе?И каков критерий оценки выступления?C ув.,Lutsenkoguitars@rambler.ru

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА

Друзья!!!! На фестивале вы будете исполнять 3 песни в живом звуке.а оценивать мы никого не будем.Если вы войдете в сборник DVD.то вас оценят ваши слушатели.Поторопитесь!!!!!! вакансии на участие не резиновые.Присылайте заявку заполненную полностью и ваш материал.

----------


## stark(off)

Здравствуйте!!!! Скажите пожалуйста а возможность выступить с живым коллективом рассматривается? С уважением Дмитрий Stark(off) :Ha:

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА

Не только расматривается, а ещё и приветствуется! Высылайте материал и заявку!

----------


## SeregaKZ

А есть где ни будь сайт про конкурс или нет?

----------


## SeregaKZ

А если к примеру не авторская песня, а перепетаю, но по другому подходит такой вариант.
А воо бще еще есть вопрос как это все проходит, где останавливаться и т.д. и т.п.
Пожалуйста по подробнее.

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА

Звоните!!!! Все подробности по тел.8 495 325 48 28. моб.8 916 877 29 68 Сергей.

----------


## Тэффи

Здравствуйте. А как там с конкурсом? Еще принимаются заявки? Что-то мне не удалось пройти по ссылке.

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА

Приветствуем всех музыкантов, желающих принять участие в фестивале "Романтики с Большой дороги". Хотим напомнить о том, что заявки на участие принимаются до 5 февраля. Возможно, что на файлообменике произошёл  сбой, по причине которого перестали скачиваться ссылки на заявку-анкету. 
*Поэтому, просим обратить Ваше внимание на новую ссылку ЗАЯВКИ-АНКЕТЫ* http://stream.ifolder.ru/10184488
Ждём Ваших писем.
С уважением оргкомитет фестиваля.

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА

10-11 февраля 2009г. в ККЗ "Нева" г.Москва с большим успехом состоялся Второй международный фестиваль русского шансона "Романтики с большой дороги".
Всем участникам выражаем благодарность. Желаем удачи и дальнейших творческих успехов.
С уважением, оргкомитет фестиваля.

*
Тема закрыта.*

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА

10-11 февраля 2009г. В ККЗ  «Нева» г. Москва с большим успехом состоялся Второй международный фестиваль русского шансона «Романтики с Большой дороги».
Благодаря фестивалю, были открыты новые имена авторов и исполнителей:
Сергей Библый, Руслан Техов, Алексей Злобин, Александр Кирьянов, Дмитрий Гладков, Александр Покора, Тимур Ильчук, Аркадий Грек, Григорий Альтер-Эго, Анатолий Жимаев, Светлана Краснова, Николай Козлов, Евгений Матькин, Сергей Ченский, Игорь Сивак, Ирина Максимова, 
Владимир Ворон и группа «Ворон», Елена Шанц и группа «Заводской Гудок».
Гости фестиваля:
Геннадий Жаров, Владимир Панков с проектом «Фони-Мони», в котором приняли участие известные исполнители, такие как Ильдар Южный, Светлана Тернова, Эдуард Видный, Слава Исетский мл., Аня Воробей, группа «Лимита». А также Анжела Ободзинская, 
Андрей Вдовенко(солист группы «Перцы»), Владимир Лисицын, Алексей Кузьминов и Ольга Бронникова, Юрий Карпенко и Кристина Размите, Игорь Кабаргин, Владимир Стольный, Влад Павлецов, Сергей Саса, Алла Серёгина, Владимир Билозир, Вадим Рябов, Борис Шварцман, Сергей Чернышев, Павел Беккерман, Марина Соболева.


Мы приложили все силы, чтобы создать благоприятную атмосферу для творчества артистам и праздничного настроения слушателям. 
Надеемся, что  фестиваль принёс участникам моральное удовлетворение и массу незабываемых впечатлений. 
Желаем всем здоровья, радости, творческих открытий и свершений.


С уважением, 
Продюсер фестиваля Сергей Русин
Президент фестиваля Сергей Саса
Председатель оргкомитета Алла Серёгина.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Тема закрыта.


А зачем закрывать? Расскажите, кто принял участие, как все прошло. Или вы не хотите дальнейшей рекламы? Тогда, действительно закроем тему.

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА

10-11 февраля 2009г. В ККЗ «Нева» г. Москва с большим успехом состоялся Второй международный фестиваль русского шансона «Романтики с Большой дороги».
Благодаря фестивалю, были открыты новые имена авторов и исполнителей:
Сергей Библый, Руслан Техов, Алексей Злобин, Александр Кирьянов, Дмитрий Гладков, Александр Покора, Тимур Ильчук, Аркадий Грек, Григорий Альтер-Эго, Анатолий Жимаев, Светлана Краснова, Николай Козлов, Евгений Матькин, Сергей Ченский, Игорь Сивак, Ирина Максимова,
Владимир Ворон и группа «Ворон», Елена Шанц и группа «Заводской Гудок».
Гости фестиваля:
Геннадий Жаров, Владимир Панков с проектом «Фони-Мони», в котором приняли участие известные исполнители, такие как Ильдар Южный, Светлана Тернова, Эдуард Видный, Слава Исетский мл., Аня Воробей, группа «Лимита». А также Анжела Ободзинская,
Андрей Вдовенко(солист группы «Перцы»), Владимир Лисицын, Алексей Кузьминов и Ольга Бронникова, Юрий Карпенко и Кристина Размите, Игорь Кабаргин, Владимир Стольный, Влад Павлецов, Сергей Саса, Алла Серёгина, Владимир Билозир, Вадим Рябов, Борис Шварцман, Сергей Чернышев, Павел Беккерман, Марина Соболева.


Мы приложили все силы, чтобы создать благоприятную атмосферу для творчества артистам и праздничного настроения слушателям.
Надеемся, что фестиваль принёс участникам моральное удовлетворение и массу незабываемых впечатлений.
Желаем всем здоровья, радости, творческих открытий и свершений.


С уважением,
Продюсер фестиваля Сергей Русин
Президент фестиваля Сергей Саса
Председатель оргкомитета Алла Серёгина.

----------

